# OC questions for i7 860



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been trying different methods for overclocking my i7 860 2.8 GHz. Right now I have it set at base frequency 163 and Ratio at 20. The voltage is set at 0.105. Intel EIST is turned off. Any recommended changes?


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

No reply?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what are your full system specs?

we dont even know what motherboard you have?

memory?

power supply?


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> what are your full system specs?
> 
> we dont even know what motherboard you have?
> 
> ...


Well right now I have it at 167*20 running 3.35GHz from 2.8GHz and memory is 6GB - Nanya is the brand name for the memory. See the attachments for cpu-z snippets regarding cpu and memory. Thanks for any help just trying to learn a little so I know what I'm doing.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/6/2011, 20:02:47
Machine name: VELOCITY-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
System Model: MS-7586
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6136MB RAM
Page File: 1133MB used, 11134MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTS 450
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0DC4&SUBSYS_14523842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 3804 MB
Dedicated Memory: 993 MB
Shared Memory: 2811 MB
Current Mode: 1360 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: SHARP HDMI
Monitor Id: SHP0FD0
Native Mode: 1280 x 720(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.6099 (English)
Driver Version: 8.17.12.6099
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 12788840 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4E84-11CF-214C-5E341FC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0DC4
SubSys ID: 0x14523842
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section004:8.17.12.6099ci\ven_10de&dev_0dc4
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Headphones (2- High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_14627586&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 17:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: SHARP HDMI-0 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: nvhda64v.sys
Driver Version: 1.01.0009.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 9/7/2010 13:08:55, 155752 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (2- High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_14627586&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 17:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B3C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:23, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 343040 bytes
| | 
| +-+ USB Input Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | | Location: Port_#0005.Hub_#0003
| | | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:22, 30208 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:21, 76288 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:17, 32896 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | | Service: mouhid
| | | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 31232 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 49216 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 18:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 45.2 GB
Total Space: 80.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 12.2 GB
Total Space: 297.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1 ATA Device

Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40N ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&80
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BE9&SUBSYS_14523842&REV_A1\4&37ECFFA9&0&0118
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:13, 122368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_11\3&11583659&0&18
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B26&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FD
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 12352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:46, 48720 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 24128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 155728 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D131&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_11\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B20&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 12352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:46, 48720 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 24128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 155728 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&43
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:13, 122368 bytes

Name: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B02&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 15424 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&42
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3B48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B48&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&41
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_03\4&36688C4E&0&00E3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 12352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:46, 48720 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 24128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 155728 bytes

Name: Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&40
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 51712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 343040 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_03\4&19374312&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_00860062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&81
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_75861462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 51712 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16445 (English), 11/11/2010 09:41:21, 343040 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0DC4&SUBSYS_14523842&REV_A1\4&37ECFFA9&0&0018
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 192616 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 269416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_amd64_neutral_a1cb21d0d203a75a\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 24168128 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 15511 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.exe, 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 196200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 11240 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 12432616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 67176 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 2161256 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 18597480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 6471784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 2934888 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 3112552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 12788840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 386152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 7877 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 20284008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 7491688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 57960 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 1719912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 13019752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 4837480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 2666600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 2912360 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 10023528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 319080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 14899816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 5473896 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco642050.dll, 2.00.0005.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 1500264 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco642030.dll, 2.00.0003.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 11:55:00, 1308776 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
NVIDIA High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio Headphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Headphones (2- High Definition ,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (2- High,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (2- High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Headphones (2- High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: SHARP HDMI-0 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SHARP HDMI-0 (NVIDIA High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

No reply?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hydroplant said:


> I have been trying different methods for overclocking my i7 860 2.8 GHz. Right now I have it set at base frequency 163 and Ratio at 20. The voltage is set at 0.105. Intel EIST is turned off. Any recommended changes?




I am not really sure what you are asking?

have you stress testing the overclock you are using now to make sure its stable ?

have you tried using the motherboard manuf's overclocking software to gain useful information on settigns when using such programs; such as when you increase the overclock amounts what are the voltage changes on the cpu / memory / and other associated aspects of the adjustable voltages?

what are your overclocking goals ? is your goal to go hgiher?

I dont see anything wrong with the settings which you have supplied thus far; although I dont know why you turned off intel speedstep on such a small overclockign increase ?

personally I like and value speedstep; I prefer to use the highest overclock I can and still have speedstep enabled; I see no reason to lock a system at its highest running cpu speed during times when its not needed ?


----------

